# what size roof decking..7/16, 1/2, what



## curtis4085 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok,,Noobie question..what is the best(not over kill) thickness you want when it comes to roof decking..I have already decided on plywood not osb..is 7/16 standard...thats what the roof guy said to use but some of my carpenter friends say 1/2 inch..i just dont want sagging...please help


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

5/8"

7/16" is tract home roof deck material. 

The ribs show through too.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If it's 16oc, at least ½".
If it's 24oc, at least 5/8".


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

I third the motion of the first two.

1/2" at 24" may be code but that doesn't mean it's quality. I would never do it on anything I cared about.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Renegade said:


> I third the motion of the first two.
> 
> 1/2" at 24" may be code but that doesn't mean it's quality. I would never do it on anything I cared about.


Why ask???

Just do it to what YOU are Satisfied with. 

If "Code" suits you, then you are what-you-are.

If you take pride in your work, make it so you can "Park a Truck on It!".

Any other way is HACK!


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

neolitic said:


> If it's 16oc, at least ½".
> If it's 24oc, at least 5/8".


I would just add 4 ply 1/2" if on 16oc rather than 3 ply


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Just a Roofer said:


> I would just add 4 ply 1/2" if on 16oc rather than 3 ply


:thumbsup:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*5/8*

and DON'T use yellow pine plywood sheathing. Fir only


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I only spec 5/8 min @ 16 OC
If you are worried about high winds, trees nearby, etc... I would probably go for 3/4


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

3/4 Pressure treated:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> 3/4 Pressure treated:thumbsup:


:laughing: You can carry it 
up for me! :laughing:
*And* pay me to wait 
for it to dry out. :clap:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> 3/4 Pressure treated:thumbsup:


 
all your nails are belong to rust


----------



## Jake Stevens (Dec 10, 2007)

5/8 T & G, Advantech


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

The original question said without over kill. 4 ply 1/2" on 16oc is not enough for you guys? How bout adding 1/2" clips in between?

5/8" is very good i agree but would be overkill in my opinion especially 3/4 geez.


----------



## curtis4085 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks 'just a roofer"...:thumbup:


----------



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

Come on guys 3/4" T&G its a roof not a floor.
5/8" is fine 4 ply 1/2" is ok too.:thumbup:


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Malco, you always seem to have such a subtle way with words.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

For the small upcharge in material, 5/8 isn't overkill, it's security. 3/4? now you are getting into overkill


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Renegade said:


> Malco, you always seem to have such a subtle way with words.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



It is a "New York Thing"....I think?

Thank You!


----------



## wmallock (Jan 16, 2009)

5/8 t and g or reg with clips don,t mess around with roof


----------



## buckeyeso2 (Apr 3, 2008)

what's wrong with osb? i have been using 1/2" osb and h clips with 2' oc framing for a long time with no problems. this is for residential. gotta use good osb!!(not the cheap stuff)


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I put 7/16 osb on my own 7/12 trussed house 12 years ago. I have no ribbing or scalloped look. Most framers dont read the print on the back of the osb it says SIZED FOR SPACING. That means 1/8" or better spacing on all 4 sides.Not just top and bottom from plywood clips. Wood products expand when they get wet, humidity might even come into play. The majority of houses are going to get wet at least once during construction. Sub floors are especially subject to ribbing, they get wet and swell. Proper spacing helps a lot. I space all osb or plywood. Walls, sub-floors, roofs,gables. If im framing a big house and we have a lot of rain coming sometimes we will coat the sub-floor with a cheap deck stain to waterproof it.


----------



## NoNails (Jan 22, 2009)

A W Smith said:


> all your nails are belong to rust


Now thats funny!


----------



## wmallock (Jan 16, 2009)

*wtf*



rbsremodeling said:


> 3/4 Pressure treated:thumbsup:


pressure treated not to mention the cost what about the weight that would add holy f$%k find for skirting or marine but a roof c'mon


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

wmallock said:


> pressure treated not to mention the cost what about the weight that would add holy f$%k find for skirting or marine but a roof c'mon


Listen buddy if your not man enough to get 3/4 up on the roof and also design the roof to hold its weight I understand. But don't blame me for your short comings:whistling


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Well if we are tearing off just a board we put back the thickness of the same. If it's half inch we would use 4 ply, if it's a recover of spaced decking we'd use 3 ply 1/2". If I were building an addition on my own home I'd insist on 3/4" CDX plywood.


----------



## renoindallas (May 4, 2009)

*Plywood?*

Didn't know that was still around : ).

Living in Houston, and most of Texas, never understood paying more for an inferior product when talking Plywood vs. OSB


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

CHB70 said:


> Come on guys 3/4" T&G its a roof not a floor.
> 5/8" is fine 4 ply 1/2" is ok too.:thumbup:


 that would be 5 ply plywood is always an odd number of plies with the exception of bendable ply.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

buckeyeso2 said:


> what's wrong with osb? i have been using 1/2" osb and h clips with 2' oc framing for a long time with no problems. this is for residential. gotta use good osb!!(not the cheap stuff)


It's the same here. Not many problems with any sheathing coming loose in the winds or tornados. If there is a problem, it's because the sheet wasn't nailed off. One of the reasons we have a sheathing inspection on tear offs.


----------

